

Time capsules unearthed amid Christchurch, NZ devastation - dotBen
http://tvnz.co.nz/national-news/time-capsules-unearthed-amid-chch-devastation-4042763

======
NZ_Matt
I live in Christchurch. Sometime over the next few days I'd like to post a
quick writeup detailing the significant role that the web and social media has
played following the earthquake, if anyone is interested?

Also worth mentioning, a group of New Zealand developers have launched
<http://www.appappeal.co.nz> to raise funds for the victims of the quake. Your
support and tweets would be greatly appreciated.

------
stevoski
Can you change the title to correctly say "Christchurch" instead of "Chirst
Church"?

~~~
dotBen
My bad, I'm sorry for that.

------
fredoliveira
While this may certainly be interesting for a few people here, it is most
certainly not "Hacker News", Ben.

~~~
RyanMcGreal
"On-Topic: Anything that good hackers would find interesting. That includes
more than hacking and startups. If you had to reduce it to a sentence, the
answer might be: anything that gratifies one's intellectual curiosity."

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
fredoliveira
I know the guidelines well, and knew this was in there. I guess my threshold
for things "good hackers would find interesting" is higher than this
particular story. (I suspect - or rather hope - that that is the case for the
majority of people who still visit HN, too). Also see:

[http://al3x.net/2011/02/22/solving-the-hacker-news-
problem.h...](http://al3x.net/2011/02/22/solving-the-hacker-news-problem.html)

